# 'Smart' insulin could prevent hypoglycemia during diabetes treatment



## Northerner (May 18, 2019)

UCLA bioengineers and their colleagues have developed a new type of insulin that could help prevent hypoglycemia in people who use the drug to manage diabetes.

The treatment is being evaluated for potential clinical trials and, if successful, could change diabetes care. The study was published in the _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences_.

Insulin is a hormone naturally produced in the pancreas. It helps the body regulate glucose, which is consumed through food and provides the body with energy.

Diabetes occurs when a person's body does not naturally produce insulin (Type 1 diabetes), or does not efficiently use the insulin that is produced (Type 2). In either case, a regular dosage of insulin is prescribed to manage the disease, which affects more than 400 million people worldwide.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190516170016.htm


----------



## novonord (Nov 22, 2019)

According to Novo's capital markets day presentation held on 20 November their smart insulin, developed with Ziylo/University of Bristol should be in the clinic ie in phase 1 trial in 2020... can only hope this fulfils its promise to revolutionise treatment, if all goes to plan it might be on the market in about 2023 but many a slip tween cup and lip!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2019)

Does our Mike (@everydayupsanddowns ) know owt more - just wondered in view of Uni Bristol involvement?


----------



## novonord (Nov 22, 2019)

trophy
information gleaned from novonordisk.com website, go to investors section, go to capital markets day presentations, go to the second presentation down by on diabetes, go to webcast and go to MadsThomsen's contribution about 26-28mins in
I also Uni Bristol medical grad but too long ago to care to remember, chief problem there was end-stage Addison's undiagnosed!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 22, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Does our Mike (@everydayupsanddowns ) know owt more - just wondered in view of Uni Bristol involvement?



Well only rumours and hints, but I’m meeting with NovoNordisk next week as part of a PWD inclusion thing so I will ask!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2019)

Great - does sound jolly interesting, I think.


----------



## novonord (Nov 23, 2019)

trophy have emailed the investor relations department at Novo to see whether they mean 2020 for the clinic appearance of this smart insulin or 2021- am an investor in Novo but no guarantee of any reply!


----------



## novonord (Nov 24, 2019)

Capital markets day presentation on diabetes also mentions another oral delivery device 'Lumi' developed by MIT/Novo sounds as though it springs open in the duodenum and delivers microneedled insulin but seems to be the size of a biro pen cap so may be too difficult to swallow and may result ? in duodenal ulceration on long-term use? More confident therefore over the glucose-sensitive insulin programme than this.


----------



## novonord (Nov 27, 2019)

looks as though NN wants/hopes to trial a glucose-sensitive insulin in 2020 but it might be a different molecule from the Ziylo sensor.


----------



## novonord (Oct 30, 2020)

looks as though Novo Nordisk has commenced a trial of glucose sensitive insulin in the last quarter NN1845 according to their third quarter statement released this morning...could be a game-changer if it comes off.


----------



## novonord (Oct 30, 2020)

Looks as though the trial started September 30 involves 78 subjects and is very early stage recruiting healthy volunteers first followed by diabetes type 1 later.


----------

